# Sebastian Vettel Edition Infiniti IPL G37 Coupe on its Way [video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Infiniti's Performance Line (IPL) seems to be a little bit underwhelming right now, but it looks like the luxury car manufacturer is continuing to push forward to prove their IPL G37 Coupe can be a total blast to drive. By teaming up with Sebastian Vettel, Red Bull's Formula One defending champion, Infiniti is planning to come out with a special edition G37 Coupe that's inspired by the young driver's prowess.

Sebastian Vettel is the best driver out there in Formula One right now, and this video shows just how smoothly and effortlessly he commands the IPL G37 Coupe. It'll be interesting if this partnership really helps influence demand on the IPL line of offerings from Infiniti, but here's to hoping that it'll feature some real performance add-ons and not just some special badging and minor accessories.

Check out the video of Sebastian Vettel behind the wheel of an IPL G37 Coupe after the break.

More: *Sebastian Vettel Edition Infiniti IPL G37 Coupe on its Way [video]* on AutoGuide.com


----------

